# PANIC ATTACK on plane after ET



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi everyone i wonder if any of you nervous fliers have experienced a BFP after panicking on the plane the day after ET?

I was soooo nervous all the way home yesterday to the point of hyperventilating during the rough landing ....

Ive since read that adrenaline can cause the uterus to contract expelling the embryos and im terrified ive wasted this whole cycle on my own ...

Any positive stories would be greatly appreciated ... Thanks!!!


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Ok ......  Am guessing that'll be a no then ....


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Bangle,

I know it is so easy to say this, but there is no way that your embies can be expelled. Your experience on the plane, while scary and horrid is very unlikely to impact one way or the other on your chances. It is more the psychological effect on you which I totally understand.

Just to illustrate:-

I went to the States for one of my ivfs. I had to do it all by myself, pull a huge suitcase around the airport after ET. I got on the plane, flight was ok, but once I got off I realised I had left my bag with all my meds. on board.

I spend an hour running round the airport panicking because I thought the bag was stolen. I was crying and hysterical for a really long time, running round and round trying to find it. Finally, it was found and brought back to me. I then had to collect a huge suitcase and try and find a cab at 5 am in Gatwick and then drag myself back home almost at the point of collapse!!.

Well, I still got pregnant and I truly believed that my chances were completely blown after this. Just goes to show!!

Keep calm now and carry on!!

Best,
Daisy
xx

P.S. I would be interested to see where you read this about adrenaline? That may only apply to the moment of embryo transfer itself where it is good to be relaxed for transfer?

http://www.drmalpani.com/care-after-embryo-transfer.htm

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Bangle,

Whoops, lost my previous post trying to modify it!  

Please, please try not to worry. You can't expell your embie(s) and people get pregnant in all kinds of stressful situations - it's not always the perfect dream time, and I don't think anything that's happened will effect your chances. 

It sounds like the panic attack was awful   but it isn't something to worry about now. We asked our Consultant about stress, as we cycled whilst moving across the country/buying and selling houses/changing jobs   Madness! Anyway, he said that even extreme stress was unlikely to have any real impact. Better to avoid it if you can, but definitely not a disaster.  

Don't write this cycle off. The waiting is torture and bound to make you go over every detail of what's happened so far. However, this is one worry you just shouldn't worry about! 

Good luck and lots of sticky vibes   

Jenny xxx


----------

